# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Pilots School - flight game with sources.

## Mikle

You can change mission, create new mission, translate into other languages and so on by simply editing the ini-file.

Download the game with the source: Pilots School.
The game is written in Visual Basic 6 using my port DX9 for VB6.

It requires DX9-compatible graphics card from nVidia or DX10-compatible from ATI.





In 2019, I wrote a sequel to this game. In the new version, the graphics are improved, and the landscape is re-generated every time you start a new game.
Game: https://yadi.sk/d/WXNvqCxkSsoiPw
Sources: https://yadi.sk/d/ZApdk2a5H3jNRw

----------


## The trick

Cool! 
Молодец!  :Smilie:

----------


## jedifuk

i must say..from screenshot..looks amazing

----------


## DracullSoft

Great work Mikle - it works perfect on my laptop and it looks exactly like the screenshot. The controls feels smooth and it's fun just to take off and fly around  :Smilie:

----------


## Mikle

Thank you! The main thing for me in my games - the fun from moving.

----------


## LOfADay

Hi Mikle. Awesome. That really should be an inspiration to VB6 programmers -- it is to me. It works flawlessly on my old Acer with Vista and NVidea GE Force GE 7300. Thanks for sharing!

This may help pthers.. I started on a Dell Win7 with Intel graphics, not knowing that it wasn't VTF (I assume from your readme.txt point, "Video card that supports reading textures in vertex shaders (VTF)"). So despite dxdiag.exe telling me it was DX 11 (which has DX 9.0c backward compatibility apparently), it crashed out pretty badly. 

If recompiled in P-Code or "No Optimisation" (instead of "Optimise for Fast Code" and "Favor Pentium") and then wraps  line "Set RTMain = Dev.GetRenderTarget(0)" in an error trap that warns of Video Card Incompatibility, then you get a clean exit instead of a nasty looking black screen lock up. Incidentally, my old Acer is not very fast but still had a fully fluent frame rate without the optimisation.

Thanks again!

----------


## Mikle

> If recompiled in P-Code or "No Optimisation" (instead of "Optimise for Fast Code" and "Favor Pentium") and then wraps  line "[FONT=Lucida Console]Set RTMain = Dev.GetRenderTarget(0) in an error trap that warns of Video Card Incompatibility, then you get a clean exit instead of a nasty looking black screen lock up.


Thanks!
But that's a different error (not VTF), probably not supported the format of the RENDERTARGET texture D3DFMT_R5G6B5, try to replace it with D3DFMT_A8R8G8B8 or D3DFMT_X8R8G8B8.

----------


## comprar

Regardless, very nice work. I look forward to seeing what this will look like with some textures.

----------


## Mikle

In 2019, I wrote a sequel to this game. I forgot to report it here. In the new version, the graphics are improved, and the landscape is re-generated every time you start a new game.
Game: https://yadi.sk/d/WXNvqCxkSsoiPw
Sources: https://yadi.sk/d/ZApdk2a5H3jNRw

----------


## Driplem

I tried to make the image bigger to compare the old version of the game and the new one. I used your screenshot and made mine. The quality of the graphics has improved significantly during this time. It seems to me that if at that time they began to promote their game, then it could have some of the popularity, like the Flying Simulator from Microsoft.

----------


## Mikle

Thank you for the good feedback.
Unfortunately, I can make games, but  I am not experiencing a fan from the promotion process.

----------


## gaouser

thanks for creating race and flight game,im making home arcade app but can you add textured cars to race game

----------


## Mikle

I don't have textured car models.

----------


## gaouser

i already know but i know nothing about .mesh

----------

